
Ask HN: Most developer-friendly VR headset? - thisisbrians
I see a lot of opportunity for VR, especially given the global pandemic we&#x27;re all living with right now. What headsets would you guys recommend for someone who wants to develop VR apps? I&#x27;m interested in creating virtual concerts, happy hours, whiteboard collaboration meetings, etc.
======
memexy
Was just thinking about the same question. Reviews I looked at seem to
indicate Valve Index is currently the state of the art. Planning to get one
but I'm curious to hear what people have to say about the other headsets.

Like you I think the future of tech work involves giving people money to buy
their own VR headsets like how most startups give people money to buy monitors
and desks. It just makes sense to buy programmers VR headsets. The cost
relative to everything else is negligible just like the cost of monitors and
desks.

